# Thoughts on exponential audio Verbs?



## axb312 (Apr 8, 2019)

Guys and Girls,

What are you thoughts on these reverbs?

They're currently on sale, and there is are excellent bundle offers from Izotope as well.

FYI, I currently own Valhalla Room and Acon Verberate 2...

I've demoed the EA verbs but think maybe my ears aren't sharp enough to hear the difference...


----------



## Chris Hurst (Apr 8, 2019)

I’ve got Phoenixverb and it is excellent.

Low Cpu use and the VST3 version actually doesn’t use any cpu if there is no signal passing through it, so useful on large setups if you have low resource available. (According to Studio One cpu meter at least)

I tend to use it in conjunction with a convolution verb to blend spaces, but you can’t go wrong at those prices I’d say.


----------



## axb312 (Apr 9, 2019)

Anyone else care to share their thoughts?


----------



## antonyb (Apr 9, 2019)

I have Nimbus, R2 and R4.
Great on CPU usage and R2/4 are great for the halls.

I started with Nimbus and R2 to get the choice between the two very different effect.
Nimbus is clear and is a simple answer to better reverb than the default Logic or the heavier VSL MIR Pro (my go to reverb for what I do).
R2 was a fun try, the modulating tail is so particular and does add a lot of goodness to the instrument busses.
In both the plates are great on drums/percussion.

I then added R4 just because I could with EA's sale. Haven't had time to do heavy comparison between R2/R4.

I have too many reverbs (who doesn't?) but EA's Nimbus/Rx are my simple go to for quick setup (for quality of sound and low CPU usage).

Note: I had bought the Lexicon reverbs before buying EA's and ending up not using them as much... but that is MY problem (did I say I have too many reverbs?), nothing to do with the plugins quality


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Apr 9, 2019)

I own PhoenixVerb and it works great as a transparent reverb for orchestral work.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Apr 12, 2019)

There are demos available so have at it. 

(well, there used to be before EA joined with Izotope but I have no reason to think that would have changed).


----------



## Dracarys (Jul 7, 2019)

Wow where the hell did this verb come from? Sounds better than Spaces 1 and Altiverb IMO. Wish I could demo Spaces 2, but I'll probably Exponential bundle.


----------



## jonathanparham (Jul 7, 2019)

I've been demoing Nimbus, after a recommendation on another thread, and really like it. A co-worker on my current gig says as an assistant on some studio work the lead engineers would use Pheonix verb.


----------



## Virtuoso (Jul 7, 2019)

I have them all, apart from Stratus. Symphony is my #1 - there's not much you can't do with that one.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Jul 19, 2019)

Nimbus is my go to for “transparent” reverb - more presets and warp functions took it over the top of Phoenix. I tried most every popular reverb and it won out overall. Verberate2 was good, too. Now there’s Sonsig as well, but I don’t feel compelled to get it. I have Valhalla vintage so don’t feel the need to demo r2. I’d possibly get Sonsig over R2.


----------

